# Tonight’s Rampage



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously…WTF is Tony Khan doing? It’s a live show. Over 5000 tickets sold. Your main event is Adam Cole vs Silver?
> 
> And the only other match advertised is The Bunny vs Red Velvet?
> 
> How in the hell does he expect a great rating? He litteraly signed everyone. His roster is fucking stacked. And this is the best you can do tonight?


you guys keep saying ‘he shouldn’t show the whole card’

well, he hasn’t - you’re welcome

also - there is literally a rampage thread up there


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Maybe Rotunda(Bray) shows up tonight since it’s live [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Maybe Rotunda(Bray) shows up tonight since it’s live [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


personally i also think some shit is going down


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> personally i also think some shit is going down


I think so too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously…WTF is Tony Khan doing? It’s a live show. Over 5000 tickets sold. Your main event is Adam Cole vs Silver?
> 
> And the only other match advertised is The Bunny vs Red Velvet?
> 
> How in the hell does he expect a great rating? He litteraly signed everyone. His roster is fucking stacked. And this is the best you can do tonight?



Why do you think Hangman has been placed with dark order which makes zero logical sense. Tony can't put his ego aside and let what isn't working die. Forcing people to like something is ridiculous booking and I realized thus is what Cody has done since he left wwe. 

I've always said aew biggest weakness is its main events on the weekly shows.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Something has to go down. Gotta give these fans something..


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you guys keep saying ‘he shouldn’t show the whole card’
> 
> well, he hasn’t - you’re welcome
> 
> also - there is literally a rampage thread up there


Unless I’m going blind I can’t see one myself unfortunately.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you guys keep saying ‘he shouldn’t show the whole card’
> 
> well, he hasn’t - you’re welcome
> 
> also - there is literally a rampage thread up there


I don’t see the thread


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

For the live fans, Tony said he's going to stack the pre-show.

But Rampage itself, as a televised show, looks weak. A shame as it's been pretty great lately with some top-level matches. They seem to be essentially replacing the usual big match with a Punk vs. Eddie mouth-off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456401879932579845
P.S. There actually isn't a thread for tonight's Rampage, only last week's, Maybe rename this one into it?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> For the live fans, Tony said he's going to stack the pre-show.
> 
> But Rampage itself, as a televised show, looks weak. A shame as it's been pretty great lately with some top-level matches. They seem to be essentially replacing the usual big match with a Punk vs. Eddie mouth-off.
> 
> ...


People pay their tickets because they want a great lIve TV experience. Not great dark matches…


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> People pay their tickets because they want a great lIve TV experience. Not great dark matches…


If people are expecting to go to a Rampage taping they can also expect to go to a taping of Dark. Besides he also said "also" so whether or not he did put a lot of effort into next week's episode of Dark that doesn't sound related to the promotion of Rampage.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

shandcraig said:


> Why do you think Hangman has been placed with dark order which makes zero logical sense. Tony can't put his ego aside and let what isn't working die. Forcing people to like something is ridiculous booking and I realized thus is what Cody has done since he left wwe.
> 
> I've always said aew biggest weakness is its main events on the weekly shows.


I mean I dunno about the show but the Dark Order/Adam Page partnership makes plenty of sense tho.
You might say that this partnership SHOULDN'T happen sthen sure, but yeah it does make sense.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TBH the match quality on Rampage hasn't really seemed to affect ratings much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Honey Bucket said:


> Unless I’m going blind I can’t see one myself unfortunately.





Mr316 said:


> I don’t see the thread


lol, soz - i’m so used to somebody making a rampage thread


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Geeee said:


> TBH the match quality on Rampage hasn't really seemed to affect ratings much.


Well last time it went up presumably because of Eddie vs Danielson


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rampage is bad


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you guys keep saying ‘he shouldn’t show the whole card’
> 
> well, he hasn’t - you’re welcome
> 
> also - there is literally a rampage thread up there





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Maybe Rotunda(Bray) shows up tonight since it’s live [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be fire. Make it happen.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Most of the time when the preview doesn't look strong something extra happens that makes up for it. So who knows... It's better to wait and see than to react immediately.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

You can’t expect every show to be dream matches. That is how you become wwe, rematch after rematch. If I were Tony I would use short per match contracts and get us some exciting tv through the releases, only sign the main guys or needle movers to long term contract… like get Keith Lee in for 4 fights and let him have a couple dream matches on Dynamite, have him have a shirt feud with Miro build miro up… Maybe some one like Nia Jax to put over Jade or thunder Rosa. These releases talents can be used in the short term to keep things fresh and to build up the foundation…


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> You can’t expect every show to be dream matches. That is how you become wwe, rematch after rematch. If I were Tony I would use short per match contracts and get us some exciting tv through the releases, only sign the main guys or needle movers to long term contract… like get Keith Lee in for 4 fights and let him have a couple dream matches on Dynamite, have him have a shirt feud with Miro build miro up… Maybe some one like Nia Jax to put over Jade or thunder Rosa. These releases talents can be used in the short term to keep things fresh and to build up the foundation…



this is the problem, everyone's obsessing about matches. This is not the answer 

aew could have the best cards day in day out and if i dont mean anything its not going to grow the product past the hardcore audience.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> this is the problem, everyone's obsessing about matches. This is not the answer
> 
> aew could have the best cards day in day out and if i dont mean anything its not going to grow the product past the hardcore audience.


its fine not to grow beyond the hardcore audience - you guys should really try and understand this


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

EVERYONE WWE released yesterday shows up!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its fine not to grow beyond the hardcore audience - you guys should really try and understand this


yes but even so i dont think a lot of us are going to stick around long term in the state. That being said all of this talk about Tony I do think one day he will put his ego aside and we will continue to see changes in aew which is good.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

And so begins the slow burn of Rampage turning in to another DARK


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Seems to me a lot of folks have been asking for less lengthy matches and more talking segments. Well, maybe here's what been asked for. 

As for Silver, he's well-liked by a lot of AEW fans, me included, because he has personality. The Dark Order wrestlers themselves are not a collection of 'job guys' necessarily, they're just lumped into one of AEW's more directionless, poorly defined factions, similar to HFO, and it makes them all seem bland. If there's one thing I'd like to see TK put some attention into immediately, it's these factions. Having them should serve as a springboard for developing feuds with clear motives but, instead, there's no real story or personality development involved - just a bunch of folks lumped together and given a simple theme.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> yes but even so i dont think a lot of us are going to stick around long term in the state. That being said all of this talk about Tony I do think one day he will put his ego aside and we will continue to see changes in aew which is good.


the core of 700k has been there since the start (and in reality more, cause of international fans)

you can build a solid business around that - they stand to lose much more by alienating that core which spends money on their product by going after any sort of mythical ‘casual’ or current WWE audience or changing the product drastically

i’m already zoning out during Jericho’s wwe-lite 20min promo. More of that and I’m starting to skip his segments. Same goes for anything else


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm honestly tempted not to watch Rampage for the first time with this card, but I probably will since it's on an hour earlier in the UK due to the US clocks not changing yet. But part of me has a suspicion that the weak card and lack of an actual marquee match could lead to something big happening. Maybe in the Punk vs. Eddie mouth-off segment.

I've loved some of the recent Rampages. Danielson vs. Suzuki (buy-in), PAC vs. Andrade, Kingston vs. Danielson, Punk vs. Sydal, Punk vs. Garcia and Sydal vs. Dante have been very good to great matches in the past month alone. But tonight's card looks weak. Cole vs. Silver will do the job as the 'fun match in the middle' but it really needed one bigger match. Bunny vs. Red Velvet will be everything that I don't like in the AEW women's division as opposed to Shida vs. Serena, which was how I envisage the perfect AEW women's division (great wrestling, intensity and a storyline).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I'm honestly tempted not to watch Rampage for the first time with this card, but I probably will since it's on an hour earlier in the UK due to the US clocks not changing yet. But part of me has a suspicion that the weak card and lack of an actual marquee match could lead to something big happening. Maybe in the Punk vs. Eddie mouth-off segment.
> 
> I've loved some of the recent Rampages. Danielson vs. Suzuki (buy-in), PAC vs. Andrade, Kingston vs. Danielson, Punk vs. Sydal, Punk vs. Garcia and Sydal vs. Dante have been very good to great matches in the past month alone. But tonight's card looks weak. Cole vs. Silver will do the job as the 'fun match in the middle' but it really needed one bigger match. Bunny vs. Red Velvet will be everything that I don't like in the AEW women's division as opposed to Shida vs. Serena, which is how I envisage the perfect AEW women's division (great wrestling, intensity and a storyline).


i’m in the camp of ‘announce the full card’

so i am with you - it looks weak

at the same time in my head I am going ‘this can’t fill and hour + its live’

so, lets see

edit> except for red velvet v bunny - that match can fuckoff and die


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the core of 700k has been there since the start (and in reality more, cause of international fans)
> 
> you can build a solid business around that - they stand to lose much more by alienating that core which spends money on their product by going after any sort of mythical ‘casual’ or current WWE audience or changing the product drastically
> 
> i’m already zoning out during Jericho’s wwe-lite 20min promo. More of that and I’m starting to skip his segments. Same goes for anything else


but i am that core and im telling you the product today is not the same before covid hit. There is plenty of people like me from day 1 that are now questioning the product.

Even its hardcore fans we are starting to talk about this problem of match only focused with nothing behind it. you can have all the matches in the world but if they dont mean anything no one cares. If they start zoning out its hardcore fans its only going to be a bad thig.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> but i am that core and im telling you the product today is not the same before covid hit. There is plenty of people like me from day 1 that are now questioning the product.


what are you talking about? Its better than before covid

and mate, no disrespect - you moan on here daily about everything

if you’re the core, I’m fucking santa


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This show is only live because Full Gear was initially scheduled for tomorrow, the St Louis fans did get a bum deal and I wouldn't be expecting much on Rampage but they'll probably get some really good matches from the top of the card beforehand.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are you talking about? Its better than before covid
> 
> and mate, no disrespect - you moan on here daily about everything
> 
> if you’re the core, I’m fucking santa



ya because i dont pretend when product changes. of couse i moan in here, so do many people in here that did not do thi before covid.Believe whatever you want but its core base is chaning. Why do you think the core base is booing cody now,Shit is changing and so are the fans awareness of whats happening int he product. stop defending everything they do. They need to be brought up and the fact this is a daily common thing from people its an issue. I only talk about it in the endless threads that someone else brought up that is filled with other endless hardcore fans bringing it up.

This is what people are talking about about certain aew fans being to marky about the product.I'm starting to notice it which was not the case as much in here during the early day.. Its wonderful you love the current product, I promise you the majority of its fans are not going to feel the same.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This will be an all time low ratings with John Silver being the marquee match draw. If there was anything else, Khan would have teased it by now.

And it's a stand alone as next week's Rampage would be live from wherever Full Gear is from. So who gets tickets to a show where Cole vs Silver is the big match promise?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk/Kingston face off and you’re all moaning? 😂 it’s gonna be lit 🔥


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> ya because i dont pretend when product changes. of couse i moan in here, so do many people in here that did not do thi before covid.Believe whatever you want but its core base is chaning. Why do you think the core base is booing cody now,Shit is changing and so are the fans awareness of whats happening int he product. stop defending everything they do. They need to be brought up and the fact this is a daily common thing from people its an issue. I only talk about it in the endless threads that someone else brought up that is filled with other endless hardcore fans bringing it up.
> 
> This is what people are talking about about certain aew fans being to marky about the product.I'm starting to notice it which was not the case as much in here during the early day.. Its wonderful you love the current product, I promise you the majority of its fans are not going to feel the same.


wtf are you talking about

the majority of the core fans are onboard 100%

you just have to go to twitter to see it / or better yet, look to the crowds each week. Don‘t take your personal negativity and put that mad shit juju on us.

you live your own life mate

the day they can’t sell 50% of their weekly tix and ppv buys have gone below 50k and ratings are 500k on a wednesday and they do 1,000 to 2,000 fans a show that sit on their hands or boo everything, then i’ll agree with you. But come the fuck on, we’re leagues away from that.

funnily enough, the only thing that gets us there is changing the product massively like you all seem to suggest


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

They really need to add an eyeroll emoji for post reactions on this site


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

THANOS said:


> They really need to add an eyeroll emoji for post reactions on this site


i’m telling you!

i requested this in rants weeks ago


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Since this is the de facto show thread...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456736450926551040
Imagine he brings out the Briscoes to kick their asses. 😍


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wtf are you talking about
> 
> the majority of the core fans are onboard 100%
> 
> ...


buddy you need to relax. I dont care what you say, the crowd reactions say enough and the majority of us that have been here since day 1 are changing. Don't fucking tell me im negative , i can say whatever i want about aew, i have supported them from day 1 and i went to the first double or nothing. Get your sensitive ass out of here if you cant handle criticism. Im allowed to changed my views as the product changes. I was way more positive before hand. So carry on and worry about what you wanna deal with on this forum and stop trying to tell people to have criticism about the product.

Im happy you're happy with the current product, Enjoy it and let people feel what they do about it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> *but i am that core* and im telling you the product today is not the same before covid hit. There is plenty of people like me from day 1 that are now questioning the product.
> 
> Even its hardcore fans we are starting to talk about this problem of match only focused with nothing behind it. you can have all the matches in the world but if they dont mean anything no one cares. *If they start zoning out its hardcore fans its only going to be a bad thig.*





shandcraig said:


> ya because i dont pretend when product changes. of couse i moan in here, so do many people in here that did not do thi before covid.Believe whatever you want but its core base is chaning. Why do you think the core base is booing cody now,Shit is changing and so are the fans awareness of whats happening int he product. stop defending everything they do. They need to be brought up and the fact this is a daily common thing from people its an issue. I only talk about it in the endless threads that someone else brought up that is filled with other endless hardcore fans bringing it up.
> 
> This is what people are talking about about certain aew fans being to marky about the product.I'm starting to notice it which was not the case as much in here during the early day.. I*ts wonderful you love the current product, I promise you the majority of its fans are not going to feel the same.*


So what about the people like me who are watching AEW because it offers the type of wrestling we want? 

AEW is not my dream promotion from an entertainment standpoint. However, it's a lot closer to my ideal than a promo-heavy product with loads of squashes, an over-protected core of three or fewer top stars (or even worse, a FOTC _shudder_), constant wink-wink-nudge 14-year-old boy 'edgy' humour and fan service, a strict pecking order, and one style of in-ring action would be. If you look at the live crowds and who they react to it's clear that I'm not alone in this. If AEW were to change too much, they would lose the fans who came on board from the indie scene, from puro, from lucha and from stumbling onto something that just looked different from the only pro wrestling they had any familiarity with, WWE. 

I watch very little WWE product. It isn't what I like. I grew up following indie wrestling and that's why I'm not looking for a re-creation of one of the old WWE eras that many folks reminisce about. I don't exactly want the return of WCW or ECW either, though I can live with TK's fondness for that better than I could with rehashes of past WWE stories. 

In my long-winded way, what I'm trying to get across is that the "core" AEW fans include a sizable percentage, maybe even a majority, whose wrestling preferences were moulded by styles outside the American tv mainstream. We don't want the same changes you do; in fact, your desired changes would alienate us.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

GothicBohemian said:


> So what about the people like me who are watching AEW because it offers the type of wrestling we want?
> 
> AEW is not my dream promotion from an entertainment standpoint. However, it's a lot closer to my ideal than a promo-heavy product with loads of squashes, an over-protected core of three or fewer top stars (or even worse, a FOTC _shudder_), constant wink-wink-nudge 14-year-old boy 'edgy' humour and fan service, a strict pecking order, and one style of in-ring action would be. If you look at the live crowds and who they react to it's clear that I'm not alone in this. If AEW were to change too much, they would lose the fans who came on board from the indie scene, from puro, from lucha and from stumbling onto something that just looked different from the only pro wrestling they had any familiarity with, WWE.
> 
> ...



listen get there is a bunch of you in here that are match freaks but that is not what drives growth for a wrestling promotion. They need way more depth to just a show that has matches. This is not the indies and of course i love wrestling matches too but with out deep story telling its meaningless. Most dynamites have throw away main events that mean nothing. If aew wants to only have a fan base in the future based off matches that is fine but its not sustainable. Look at wwe now, they hardly have a creative vision either and its just matches and the product has lost millions of fans since early 2000s. Im just saying there is a lot more of us that want depth, want story, want creative want meaning and aew early days had a lot more of this until covid hit and it didnt return after. Im nor arguing with that fact, if thats going to be aew's long term faith so be it.

also i dont agree, a lot of aew fans are wrestling fans that don watch wwe and want a alternative and or are previous fans.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bryan Danielson vs An independent nobody.

Tony Khan best booker ever, woooo!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456739650551300109


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm up for any Bryan Danielson match since he's on an incredible run and part of his act is making others look good/improve.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> Bryan Danielson vs An independent nobody.
> 
> Tony Khan best booker ever, woooo!!!
> 
> ...


How is he an independent if he signed contract with AEW more than a year ago?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why would Danielson take this match nine days before Miro match? Also given AEW just lost Mox, I wouldn't risk injury to AmDrag so close to the PPV. 

I would rather <gulp> even Big Show vs Caster here. Or announce Big Show vs Acclaimed in a handicap match(with Acclaimed cocky thinking they have a chance), but then during the ring announcement announce that Big Show will have two partners and it's the Acclaimed at the numbers disadvantage. Enter Bear Mountain to team with Big Show.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> How is he an independent if he signed contract with AEW more than a year ago?


Because he came from the independents and happens to be a nobody.

Booking Bryan & Punk in these type of matches won’t bring in viewers.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Bryan Danielson in a match means I watch, doesn’t matter who he faces.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Bryan Danielson vs An independent nobody.
> 
> Tony Khan best booker ever, woooo!!!
> 
> ...


Oh yay another match where a big star gets to go 20 minutes with a nobody. Can’t wait


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> Because he came from the independents and happens to be a nobody.
> 
> Booking Bryan & Punk in these type of matches won’t bring in viewers.


Like 99% of AEW roster? Even Bryan and Punk came from the indies before WWE.

Jungle Boy, MJF, Darby, Sammy "the 4 pilars of AEW" came from the indies.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> buddy you need to relax. I dont care what you say, the crowd reactions say enough and the majority of us that have been here since day 1 are changing. Don't fucking tell me im negative , i can say whatever i want about aew, i have supported them from day 1 and i went to the first double or nothing. Get your sensitive ass out of here if you cant handle criticism. Im allowed to changed my views as the product changes. I was way more positive before hand. So carry on and worry about what you wanna deal with on this forum and stop trying to tell people to have criticism about the product.
> 
> Im happy you're happy with the current product, Enjoy it and let people feel what they do about it.


take your own advice there bud.

i don’t care that you’re negative - but don’t come with the ‘the majority is changing or is negative’ BS you’re trying to spin

you be negative all you like, keep the rest of us out of it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Like 99% of AEW roster? Even Bryan and Punk came from the indies before WWE.
> 
> Jungle Boy, MJF, Darby, Sammy "the 4 pilars of AEW" came from the indies.


The key being that they are not nobodies.

Giving Bryan & Punk the likes of Bowens, Garcia, Sydal, lower card talent like that is just boring booking.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RiverFenix said:


> *This will be an all time low ratings* with John Silver being the marquee match draw. If there was anything else, Khan would have teased it by now.
> 
> And it's a stand alone as next week's Rampage would be live from wherever Full Gear is from. So who gets tickets to a show where Cole vs Silver is the big match promise?


You want to bet a week of not being allowed to post in this section if you are wrong?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Think it's a good idea for TK to go on Twitter and add a match with a big name literally hours before show time. It gives that gentle reminder to people that Rampage is on.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> The key being that they are not nobodies.
> 
> Giving Bryan & Punk the likes of Bowens, Garcia, Sydal, lower card talent like that is just boring booking.


It’s also called not blowing your load.

Bryan/MJF
Bryan/Punk
Bryan/Omega 2
Bryan/Hangman
Bryan/Cody
Bryan/Sammy
Bryan/Jericho
Bryan/Miro
Bryan/Darby
Bryan/Starks
Bryan/Christian
Bryan/Jungle Boy
Bryan/Wardlow
Bryan/Ethan Page
Bryan/Adam Cole

All still to come and so much more 😬


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> It’s also called not blowing your load.
> 
> Bryan/MJF
> Bryan/Punk
> ...


It’s also called boring and pointless booking.

Viewers don’t want to see Bryan, Punk, Omega go 10 minutes with guys they shouldn’t. Their ratings are constantly stuck between 700k-1million, because of booking like this.

Over protect every top guy, put them in a pointless match, rinse and repeat.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

The competitive matches with jobbers like sydal, Hardy, orange etc should either be squashes or short matches. 

They really need to change things up with the booking of matches as constantly having competitive matches trying to make everyone good won't help them long term. 

In terms of Rampage tonight for the 5,000+ live crowd it's a really poor card. 

With a gigantic roster and no doubt many additions to come in the coming weeks and months they could have and should have done so much better with this card.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> *It’s also called boring and pointless booking.*
> 
> Viewers don’t want to see Bryan, Punk, Omega go 10 minutes with guys they shouldn’t. Their ratings are constantly stuck between 700k-1million, because of booking like this.
> 
> Over protect every top guy, put them in a pointless match, rinse and repeat.


You’ve said that twice now lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol these new peeps in here


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Taped for Dark before the show. Quite a lot of talent on the show and Warhorse's first AEW appearance since challenging Cody last year.


Billy, Colten & Austin Gunn vs. Evil Uno, Alex Reynolds & Colt Cabana
Riho vs. unnamed opponent
2 Fast 2 Fuego (Fuego & masked Cody) vs. Aaron Solo & Nick Comoroto
Tony Khan apologises to St Louis for the change to Full Gear
Sammy Guevara & Jake Hager vs. Luke Langley & Koko Lane
Orange Cassidy, Chuck Taylor & Wheeler YUTA vs. Darian Bengston, Davey Vega & Camaro Jackson
Dante Martin vs. Frankie Kazarian (apparently really good)
Emi Sakura, Jamie Hayter & Rebel vs. Thunder Rosa, Kris Statlander & Ryo Mizunami
Matt Sydal & Lee Moriarty vs. 2point0
Nyla Rose vs. Tootie Lynn
Ricky Starks & Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Alan '5' Angels & 10
Andrade vs. Warhorse
Tay Conti vs. Miranda Gordy
Wardlow vs. Ryan Mantell
Darby Allin vs. QT Marshall


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456796998137491456


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Bryan vs Bowens will be an entertaining segment. Caster will for sure have a battle rap prepared


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Taped for Dark before the show. Quite a lot of talent on the show and Warhorse's first AEW appearance since challenging Cody last year.
> 
> 
> Billy, Colten & Austin Gunn vs. Evil Uno, Alex Reynolds & Colt Cabana
> ...


Honestly this is just a ridiculously stupid number of matches. I consider myself a big wrestling fan and I wouldn’t want to sit through all these random and lame matches. Like WTF is this…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Wow that is a fuckload of matches and overkill. The roster is bloated as fuck.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Honestly this is just a ridiculously stupid number of matches. I consider myself a big wrestling fan and I wouldn’t want to sit through all these random and lame matches. Like WTF is this…


Well, Rampage is a one hour show so they give the fans the option to turn up earlier for more matches. Sounds like the fans are into most of them.

Added to my earlier post, the Dark main event: Christian, Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus vs. Matt Hardy, The Blade & Isiah Kassidy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456799767456096261


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> ^ Wow that is a fuckload of matches and overkill. The roster is bloated as fuck.


A lot of these matches will be like 2 minutes long. This is just the format for Dark usually.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson tugging Justin Roberts' tie. 🤣

Great diss by Caster.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn didn't they tape this before all those WWE releases lol or this is live


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Great diss by Caster.


Especially that dig on Laurinaitis.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Damn didn't they tape this before all those WWE releases lol or this is live


It’s live.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Damn didn't they tape this before all those WWE releases lol or this is live


Tonight's episode is live


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456804722153721859


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Damn didn't they tape this before all those WWE releases lol or this is live


It says live.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

lol forgot Bryan and Laurinaitis are family.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match is good so far. Danielson is a can't miss worker right now.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rampage needs to be 2 hours long as well, a better time slot or both.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Does anyone actually watch the small screen during picture in picture?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Rampage needs to be 2 hours long as well, a better time slot or both.


It needs both tbh 10pm even though it's Friday is still a dead slot


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> Rampage needs to be 2 hours long as well, a better time slot or both.


Saturdays at 6pm would be legit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

CM Who?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456704220363563008


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Does anyone actually watch the small screen during picture in picture?


Take a glance but it doesn't have my full attention.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Timeslot is terrible. Great match but I'm sleepy I'm an early bird


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Does anyone actually watch the small screen during picture in picture?


In general or during this match? In general yes but I admittedly skipped this one because I didn't have time to get a drink between the end of SmackDown and the start of Rampage.



Brodus Clay said:


> lol forgot Bryan and Laurinaitis are family.


If it makes you feel better I forgot Total Bellas was a thing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the stomps into the Lebel lock is a money combo


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Bowens is fucking good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456804516993671171


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Timeslot is terrible. Great match but I'm sleepy I'm an early bird


How lol? RAW goes this late on a Monday while the next day is a weekday. At least today is Friday.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

And the trend of Danielson not having a bad match continues fucking incredible how he's bringing out the best in anyone who is in there with him


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr. Excitement Johnny Ace would like to wish you the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

elo said:


> Bowens is fucking good.


Very crisp and well trained. Not the most exciting guy but a 'solid hand'. Caster is the one who needs to improve in-ring.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pac vs Dax will be a nice singles match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> How lol? RAW goes this late on a Monday while the next day is a weekday. At least today is Friday.


I don't watch RAW much less the third hour of Raw. RAW is the most unwatchable show on cable TV.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Pac vs Dax will be a nice singles match


Should be at least as good as Dax vs. Jungle Boy earlier this year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@bdon 's soulmates.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456807689649000450


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If this was WWE, I could see Punk or Jericho having this segment with Mox in the future


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Got a lot to sell in 2 weekd


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> And the trend of Danielson not having a bad match continues fucking incredible how he's bringing out the best in anyone who is in there with him


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, I'm cheering for Kingston even if this is heel turn. You can't tell me what to do Tony Khan!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I got that reference Eddie


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk looks like he's in his 50s.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eddie is so real. He makes you believe.

Punk being a little heelish here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Eddie Kingston dressing straight outta the 90s lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I got that reference Eddie


ahh when jericho was entertaining.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

all real to Eddie


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Punk looks like he's in his 50s.


He has gotta dye is beard.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Punk just called Eddie Kingston a bum lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, this is intense.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This is the best Punk has been on the mic. Difference when you put another good mic worker with him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk should've went full heel and said "Nah i don't wrestle bums" and left.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Eddie really needs a serious push


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That sneaky headbutt by Punk though.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This has been a highly entertaining 30 minutes.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

If you didn’t love the opening match and you think WWE is better than AEW, I just don’t know what to say to you 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn that promo felt more real and intense than any promo i've seen in a long time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

if anyone looks like a bum its cm punk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sure hope that match is as good as that was!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome segment. Two of the best promo guys in the business right now, so no surprise that was great. Exceeded my expectations though. Full Gear looking awesome.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, I love how intense is Kingston. 
I know he will lose against Punk, but I gonna be after him so much!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn that promo felt more real and intense than any promo i've seen in a long time.


of course, Eddie promos are always legit real.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They both look so freaking crazy lmao!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully we get a segment that intense between Omega and Hangman on Wednesday


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That promo was real as fuck, but then it took like 20 people to separate these old fucks. 🤣


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

By far the best mic work of Punk's return, and one of the best mic segments in AEW's history. It felt raw and real -- which I'm guessing a lot of it was. Punk came across as the heel to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That was BEAUTIFUL. Punk left it up to the crowd to chiose face and heel at the ppv. Beautiful beautiful beatififul


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I think I've seen the Bunny in more matches than Kenny lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> If you didn’t love the opening match and you think WWE is better than AEW, I just don’t know what to say to you [emoji2357]


Claims to love what he's seeing, starts babbling about WWE fans


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was an excellent promo by both men. Intense, real stuff. I don't know if these guys actually dislike it each other but it felt real, they meant every word they said and I believed it.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Kingston is just light years ahead of EVERYONE when it comes to mic skills and believability

5 star segment 

Buying this ppv for this match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SuperKliq vs Christian/Jurassics falls count anywhere at Full Gear?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456811195638374402


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> That sneaky headbutt by Punk though.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Based on the content of that segment Kingston should win.....it could really set Punk right off if he loses to a "bum"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Only thing missing was a shot at his UFC run.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Hopefully we get a segment that intense between Omega and Hangman on Wednesday


Unlikely, twinkle toes has a hard time being intense and serious, and Hangman will have have the Dork Order as his cheerleaders hard to be intense with that clown show as your posse.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This right there was the best in ring segment AEW has ever produced.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Hopefully we get a segment that intense between Omega and Hangman on Wednesday


Don't hold your breath. Neither guys is remotely capable.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cm punk seemed genuinely upset at that comment that he should quit again for another 7 years. Or it was just really good selling by both men.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

WrestleFAQ said:


> By far the best mic work of Punk's return, and one of the best mic segments in AEW's history. It felt raw and real -- which I'm guessing a lot of it was. Punk came across as the heel to me.


He clearly meant to. Feels like they were both testing some waters. That's how you do it. 
Not all at once, but walk the fans there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cm punk seemed genuinely upset at that comment that he should quit again for another 7 years. Or it was just really good selling by both men.


Really good selling he knows he was going to get that from somebody. Just like he knows the MMA losses will eventually be brought up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Steen will be another one that can carry promos with them if he signs









The Young Bucks Further Tease Kevin Owens Joining AEW


The Young Bucks are at it again. No sooner did Kevin Owens reference his allegedly expiring WWE contract, then Matt and Nick Jackson changed their Twitter bio to tease Kevin Steen joining AEW. So what did The Bucks change their bio to? Just simply ‘mrow’ - Mount Rushmore of Wrestling, the PWG...




cultaholic.com


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> Kingston is just light years ahead of EVERYONE when it comes to mic skills and believability
> 
> 5 star segment
> 
> Buying this ppv for this match


and yet he will lose to prince punk. The guy needs a legit push instead of being a crutch for getting everyone else over.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I love how CM Punk gets falsely accused of being a "flop" over the past few weeks, and he quickly kills that nonsense by taking part of arguably the best promo exchanges on AEW this year 😂

The dude already has one of the hottest builds for Full Gear too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I think I've seen the Bunny in more matches than Kenny lol


Shes easily had the most matches on tv of the women, seems like she gets a match almost every Rampage without fail. Tony Khan likely has a hard on for her, only reason i can think of why she gets so much tv time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Eddie v Punk thing was pretty good. 

So Red Velvet is randomly face? Lame


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I love how CM Punk gets falsely accused of being a "flop" over the past few weeks, and he quickly kills that nonsense by taking part of arguably the best promo exchanges on AEW this year [emoji23]
> 
> The dude already has one of the hottest builds for Full Gear too.


Almost like when you do something good you get credit and when you do boring shit you don't. Funny that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Shes easily had the most matches on tv of the women, seems like she gets a match almost every Rampage without fail. Tony Khan like has a hard on for her, only reason i can think of why she gets so much tv time.


Her stupid head twisting thing is kind of lame. She's probably giving Tony some head so he doesn't feel like a virgin.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

John Silver is a fucking joke. Jobber main eventing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That was an excellent promo by both men. Intense, real stuff. I don't know if these guys actually dislike it each other but it felt real, they meant every word they said and I believed it.


It felt so real I felt uncomfortable watching it haha. Punk will need to level-up going fwd now. Will need some good material next week to stay face and turn the crowd on Eddie. Otherwise, just go full on heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


And the guys hand on his shoulder makes it more funny


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

At least it was short and they didn't blow any spots. Can't ask for much more from these two.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Glad Red Velvet won. Bunny ain't it.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jade is gonna destroy Velvet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The debut of the AEW minis division is next on Raaaaampage.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I could see Punk putting over Kingston. It feels like a move that would help Eddie a lot more than it'd hurt Punk, and maybe elevate him to bondafide main eventer. It could also lead to a full-blown Punk heel turn destroying Kingston, only for Moxley to return from rehab to make the save and set up the hottest feud in AEW history. Okay, I'll stop the fantasy booking now.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Good opening match, great promo segment and short but sweet women match. I had low expectations with this card, but the show has been good so far.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Only 20 mins left I feel like Rampage is too short.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> John Silver is a fucking joke. Jobber main eventing.


Ehh the crowd likes him. Good underdog IMO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Eddie is crazy
He pretty much creates blood feuds out of thin air and he just had a fucking awesome match last week.

I know there are guys who probably are valued more but I'd say Eddie deserves a big title shot victory. I hope next year he gets SOMETHING, please.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope Eddie makes fun of that horrible beard, talk about looking like a bum. Just for men is $8 punk.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Almost like when you do something good you get credit and when you do boring shit you don't. Funny that


Except for the fact that CM Punk hasn't been part of anything boring (at all) so far in his run, so nah, he deserves even more credit for his good work.

Those who falsely dismissed him as a "flop" spoke way too soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A quick 1 hour show should have zero jobbers. Should be straight top stars. Just saying


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Well Eddie just made me interested in full gear...He's honestly been my favorite AEW wrestler this year and it's really not even close.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk would look 10 years younger if he shaved the beard off, 5 years younger if he dyed it black.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This looks like an SNL Parody


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

everyone on the screen right now is a nerd


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Except for the fact that CM Punk hasn't been part of anything boring (at all) so far in his run, so nah, he deserves even more credit for his good work.
> 
> Those who falsely dismissed him as a "flop" spoke way too soon.


He's born boring which is why he got criticism. Do more of this and less of the rest and he'll get more credit and praise.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just realizing Adam Cole no selling the conchairto shot lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


HAHAHA PUNK's FACE at the BOTTOM!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cole probably would've kicked out of the conchairto at 2.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pac vs Dax? FUCK YES.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well I said Punk/Kingston would be 🔥

Segment of the year.

Amazing.

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥

Full Gear‘s gonna be awesome.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cole was thrown alright


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


yeah who looks like the real bum here


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson vs Rocky Romero, sweeeeeet. I remember them both touring NJPW as youngsters at the same time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Punk would look 10 years younger if he shaved the beard off, 5 years younger if he dyed it black.


Feel like it wouldn't fit his "what you see is what you get, I'm authentic" character. An Orton, Cena, or Edge cares about looking old, not Punk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crazy how Cole was just in NXT not long ago.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Just realizing Adam Cole no selling the conchairto shot lol


He never ever sells.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Punk dyed his beard it would be super weird because we all know what it actually looks like


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant fucking wait until they break up this cringey ass group. The worst part of the entire roster .


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adam Cole with that reference to Survivor Series 2019 (on that weekend)!!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Her stupid head twisting thing is kind of lame. She's probably giving Tony some head so he doesn't feel like a virgin.


There was a tweet or photo that I saw of Khan's girlfriend and I was legit impressed. Hotter then the Bunny for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> If Punk dyed his beard it would be super weird because we all know what it actually looks like


I think Edge ended up dying his hair a bit, looking older


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Silver is a trip lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole weighs so little that a midget with dwarve proportions can military press him. Lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> There was a tweet or photo that I saw of Khan's girlfriend and I was legit impressed. Hotter then the Bunny for sure.


You may be right.

He has a fuck load of cash, he could easily get a 10 with that kind of money, instead he gets the dork order 10


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Cole makes John Silver look like Batista in terms of muscle mass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else not get the camel clutch kissing spot? two grown men bend over and kiss another grown man on the cheeks while he yells, i don't get it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F the Young F*cks.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> There was a tweet or photo that I saw of Khan's girlfriend and I was legit impressed. Hotter then the Bunny for sure.


Money can do wonders for someone's love life.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> everyone on the screen right now is a nerd


Damn, what did Bryce Remsberg do?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Silver does suck, but man is built like a mini fullback


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else not get the kissing spot? two grown men bend over and kiss another grown man on the cheeks while he's yells, i don't get it.


It's supposed to be dumb and goofy is what I gather from all the Bucks heel work.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cole is actually selling the conchairto.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> You may be right.
> 
> He has a fuck load of cash, he could easily get a 10 with that kind of money, instead he gets the dork order 10


Does he make his GF wear the 10 mask though?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole is in their with a literal fucking midget and still manages to look small. Why not put Marko Stunt on top?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Golden up for Simon


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Silver does suck, but man is built like a mini fullback


That is actually how I have looked at Silver/Reynolds matches before. Silver is the fullback and Reynolds is the RB that he blocks for.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Get Cole away from these geeks the bucks. NOW!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Lmao. The dude in the crowd with a "do a flip monkey" sign.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What is Tony's obsessions with this dork order group?  A fuckload of great talent, but he features these clowns on national tv.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match got good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> That is actually how I have looked at Silver/Reynolds matches before. Silver is the fullback and Reynolds is the RB that he blocks for.


Makes sense lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheFiend666 said:


> Get Cole away from these geeks the bucks. NOW!


I don't get how folk can be into Cole but not the Bucks or vice versa


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

tony doing every magic booking in the world to get the dark order over. the most booking aew gets out of tony is this group.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I don't get how folk can be into Cole but not the Bucks or vice versa



they are all the same lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this match is definitely delivering on action


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TheFiend666 said:


> Get Cole away from these geeks the bucks. NOW!


Cole is a geek with the young bucks, that's why he's there.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW matches are like if you created a wrestler in Smackdown Here Comes The Pain and gave them 1 strength and 10 durability.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

99% of the crowd bought that false finish. Well done.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> What is Tony's obsessions with this dork order group?  A fuckload of great talent, but he features these clowns on national tv.


It's his own creation I believe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> tony doing every magic booking in the world to get the dark order over. the most booking aew gets out of tony is this group.


Odd how Tony spends millions on top talent, and finally gets a national TV show, then of all people, the ones with the worst looking attire and talent of the dork order end up headlining. Go figure.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Better show than Dynamite this week tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> they are all the same lol


Flaw wise hell yeah. Panama Sunrise has to be one of the dumbest finishers ever lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Odd how Tony spends millions on top talent, and finally gets a national TV show, then of all people, the ones with the worst looking attire and talent of the dork order end up headlining. Go figure.



i got shat on all day from some dude in here because i shat on tonys booking lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good match, good show. I didn't expect much but it was another good Rampage.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Crap main event to be honest. Everything else was great.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Crap main event to be honest. Everything else was great.



Tonys weekly main event specials


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> AEW matches are like if you created a wrestler in Smackdown Here Comes The Pain and gave them 1 strength and 10 durability.


I mean Cole and Silver are like 170 lbs


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm getting more and more interested in Full Gear, there was some matches that I wasn't fussed on at all but then the build to them is slowly pulling me in.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Glad they addressed the ridiculousness of that Budge thing commentary. I genuinely can't wait for these geeks to be written off TV.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That main event was great, doesn't have to big all big names all the time for the match to be good. Some of y'all overreacting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, I thought the main event was really exciting after the commercial break.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Only thing missing was a shot at his UFC run.


I'm glad they didn't do that, no one should. It buries the guy who said it because he either loses to the guy who lost in seconds in UFC or he beats a guy who lost in seconds in UFC.

It's a terrible idea to bring it up.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cm punk seemed genuinely upset at that comment that he should quit again for another 7 years. Or it was just really good selling by both men.


It's tough to tell. He did look genuinely pissed at Kingston the entire segment, especially once the crowd was popping for Eddie.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I mean Cole and Silver are like 170 lbs


Adam Cole is nowhere close to 170lbs. 150lbs tops


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole is nowhere close to 170lbs. 150lbs tops


I was trying to be generous.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I'm glad they didn't do that, no one should. It buries the guy who said it because he either loses to the guy who lost in seconds in UFC or he beats a guy who lost in seconds in UFC.
> 
> It's a terrible idea to bring it up.


I can see where you're coming from there, I'm more on the line since they shooting so hard and breaking the 4th wall. But I definitely can't disagree with you


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

Thank God they took the lyrics out the rampage advert song,that was getting to be really annoying.
Good show,looking forward to Kingston vs CM Punk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> all real to Eddie


Jon Moxley just talked about Eddie psyches himself up to the point that it becomes real for him.

I’ve pointed out multiple occasions where he has went into business for himself and added lines that were meant solely to get himself over. I have no doubt he tried that shit with Punk, and Punk took exception.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

bdon said:


> Jon Moxley just talked about Eddie psyches himself up to the point that it becomes real for him.
> 
> I’ve pointed out multiple occasions where he has went into business for himself and added lines that were meant solely to get himself over. I have no doubt he tried that shit with Punk, and Punk took exception.


You REALLY think they started a fake wrestling brawl as a shoot?
I think you guys go into the wildest shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Thomazbr said:


> You REALLY think they started a fake wrestling brawl as a shoot?
> I think you guys go into the wildest shit.


“Hey, wait till I set my mic down and say something…”

Kingston takes it further than planned and goes off script. That headbutt was as real it gets.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

bdon said:


> “Hey, wait till I set my mic down and say something…”
> 
> Kingston takes it further than planned and goes off script. That headbutt was as real it gets.


Nah dude.
That kind of brawl is the natural end of the promo. 100% it was supposed to end that kind of pull apart brawl. I'm glad Eddie makes it real for you tho.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Thomazbr said:


> Nah dude.
> That kind of brawl is the natural end of the promo. 100% it was supposed to end that kind of pull apart brawl. I'm glad Eddie makes it real for you tho.


Sure, a pull apart. There was no faking that headbutt.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

bdon said:


> Sure, a pull apart. There was no faking that headbutt.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450469285634068480
Was way more brutal than the CM Punk headbutt too.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Jon Moxley just talked about Eddie psyches himself up to the point that it becomes real for him.
> 
> I’ve pointed out multiple occasions where he has went into business for himself and added lines that were meant solely to get himself over. I have no doubt he tried that shit with Punk, and Punk took exception.


punk made a career personally shitting on everyone and the industry.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232863595584610305
the headbutt was 100% planned


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Fantastic episode. Punk and Kingston need more than a couple weeks to go back and forth.

I hope we get a long feud with those guys. I know Punk wants to put over young talent, but the best feud he can do that will help AEW is with Kingston


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Fantastic episode. Punk and Kingston need more than a couple weeks to go back and forth.
> 
> I hope we get a long feud with those guys. I know Punk wants to put over young talent, but the best feud he can do that will help AEW is with Kingston


Same. I think they could be rivals for the rest of thier careers.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Dork Order has declined to a point in which they are just rediculous, Johnny Hungee is stupid get these clowns off tv.

Jungle Boy is no where near ready for any elevation, just keep him as a tag wrestler btw and he is certainly a Jannetty compared to Luchasaurus, to why Jungle Boy is one of these "pillars" is quite questionable because its certainly not believable. 

Surely there are much better opponents for Adam Cole than the jobbers he is being matched up with, right?

The Elite should be fueding with more worthy opponents.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


His face and Punks mad eyes was awesome

this was a 5-star, PPV selling segment

Crowd was pro Eddie, which is amazing to see


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The best hour of Wrestling flies by again

Danielson vs Bowens was fun and opened my eyes on Anthony a bit. The dude is good. Max’s rap was awesome

Punk / Kingston segment is why AEW rules. Felt as real as real could get

Womans match was short and I still skipped it

Main Event was great. I love the Dark Order and I love Silver / and Cole is growing on me. Loved that in the promo and during the match, he and the announcers constantly sold the Conchairto that happened.

Just a great hour of wrestling

ps> The crowd loves Eddie and the crowd loves Silver


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Thomazbr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450469285634068480
> Was way more brutal than the CM Punk headbutt too.


AEW takes a lot of moments from TNA and redoes them.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Punk vs Eddie was a great segment. A few things changed about it could have made it perfect if they were improved on but was still a great segment.

More like the Punk I want to see. The crazy eyes from both at the end was great.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> Sure, a pull apart. There was no faking that headbutt.


The guy who told a handful of people that they don't get wrestling is being worked by a headbutt angle. 

oof.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


>


KEVIN OWENS WENT INTO BUISNESS FOR HIMSELF!

HOW DARE HE HEADBUTT VINCE LIKE THAT! YOU CAN'T FAKE THAT SHIT!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Only one thing to say about that episode of Rampage.

That’s the CM Punk viewers want to see, that’s the CM Punk we should have got a couple of weeks after stepping through the door.

Hopefully we get this kind of CM Punk moving forward, and not the “nice” Punk who wrestles pointless matches against the likes of Garcia & Sydal.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

My bad guys I legitimately spaced rampage this week. I should have stuck something up I'm sorry


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

A great show apparently but then when the ratings come in the number will be under 500k viewers lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RogueSlayer said:


> A great show apparently but then when the ratings come in the number will be under 500k viewers lol


Do you judge a shows entertainment upon your own personal experience or the experience of others?

If you need others to tell you if something is good or bad then you lose what it means to be human.

Are you a man or a sheep?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> I love how CM Punk gets falsely accused of being a "flop" over the past few weeks, and he quickly kills that nonsense by taking part of arguably the best promo exchanges on AEW this year 😂
> 
> The dude already has one of the hottest builds for Full Gear too.


except he didn’t kill that did he? In fact he literally did the fucking opposite.

this segment is what people have wanted from day one and instead got the cm punk tribute happy clappy show. So no… this didn’t prove he hasn’t flopped.

it did the opposite and showed how fucking boring almost everything else has been since he got there


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That promo sold the match and ppv to the entire crowd. Had them conflicted and at the palm of their hands. The confrontation was fuckin amazing. 

The look on Punks face when crowd was going crazy excited to his question if they wanted Kingston vs Punk at FG. 

I'm really excited for this match.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> AEW takes a lot of moments from TNA and redoes them.


TNA invented headbutts


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Punk/Eddie promo was absolutely unbelievable. Amazing job from both guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This is an example of why patience is so important when you're dealing with a good storyteller.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The_Great_One21 said:


> except he didn’t kill that did he? In fact he literally did the fucking opposite.
> 
> this segment is what people have wanted from day one and instead got the cm punk tribute happy clappy show. So no… this didn’t prove he hasn’t flopped.
> 
> it did the opposite and showed how fucking boring almost everything else has been since he got there


Just go away lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Imagine thinking this Punk v Eddie out of the blue is what you should’ve gotten day 1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Imagine thinking this Punk v Eddie out of the blue is what you should’ve gotten day 1


The whole point of Punk working his way up through the mid-card and struggling to beat somone like Fish, is to put the seed of doubt in your mind. We all know what will LIKELY happen at Full Gear. But with Punk easily switching between boos and cheers, struggling against someone like Fish, and Eddie being a big step up, there are a few other things that could happen. That is what has now sold me the PPV. That's how it is done.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This is an example of why patience is so important when you're dealing with a good storyteller.


Patience 

Companies like AEW & WWE can’t afford to do patience, you must keep viewers on their toes, keep them watching, so they tune back in next week.

Bryan got chucked straight in with Omega, Punk got chucked straight in the Allin, once they were all over, AEW instantly cooled them off and gave viewers no reason to watch, hence why their ratings have gone downwards again.

Ever since Edge came out of retirement for example, he’s had big feud, after big feud. AEW need to do that with their top guys, so they can keep their fans on their toes and give them a reason to watch, yet they never do that often.

Last night was the first time since Punk’s feud with Darby, that AEW actually gave us a reason to watch him.

If some posters on this forum were given the keys to AEW creative, it would be an absolute fucking borefest.

I’ll now await some delusional idiot to tell me to “Go away, lol”...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk's MMA flop career could have been brought up by referencing how Punk once again used his celebrity to get a spot he didn't deserve. Punk having such an ego he thought he could train for a couple years to fight people who have been training since they were 12yrs old and fighting their whole lives. A soft ass millionaire fighting as a midlife crisis hobby vs hard knock life desperate to put food on the table fighters. And now Punk thinks he can take 7 years off and come back like nothing has changed, that he's still a top guy and people have to give up their spot for him. "You ain't taking my spot Punk, I'll fight you for it and you ain't ready for what I'll bring". 

I don't know what Mickey Gall is up to these days, but Mad King could then pay to have him sit in the front row at Full Gear or something.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> TNA invented headbutts


Didn’t watch…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> The guy who told a handful of people that they don't get wrestling is being worked by a headbutt angle.
> 
> oof.


Could they have planned that headbutt? Sure.

But I have seen Eddie (and Punk) going into business for themselves to believe every bit of that was fully discussed beforehand. Eddie especially loved to go beyond what is planned in order to look better.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> The guy who told a handful of people that they don't get wrestling is being worked by a headbutt angle.
> 
> oof.


Could they have planned that headbutt? Sure. When I see Moxley do it to Kenny, I didn’t think for a second “this just got real”, because it’s Mox and Kenny. 

But I have seen Eddie (and Punk) going into business for themselves to believe every bit of that was fully discussed beforehand. Eddie especially loved to go beyond what is planned in order to look better.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk is a huge Walking Dead fan IIRC, he's going for the Negan look. I half expect him to come out with a barbed wire baseball bat and start smashing skulls as a heel.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Just go away lol


No.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

That Punk and Kingston face off was so good I rewatched it straight after.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Didn’t watch the women’s match but Velvet winning was the way to go. She’s actually solid in the ring, has some spunk to her, and has a good look.

Punk vs Kingston heated up big time. That was an outstanding promo war and pull-apart at the end. Kingston has the fans behind him in a big way and is incredibly charismatic/authentic. This was great and got me excited for a match that I wasn’t excited about previously.

Skimmed through Cole and Silver. I don’t get the DO stuff. Not a fan of it or anyone in that group. For as hot as Cole came in, this kind of stuff cools him off. Having an Uber competitive match with an undersized jobber is just deplorable.

Starks continues to underwhelm on commentary. For as charismatic and well spoken and interesting he is as a wrestler, he’s equally an uncharismatic and uninteresting on commentary — actually drags the booth down quite a bit. No reason he should be there.

An okay episode — mainly saved by the Punk stuff. I guess it’s awkward because they don’t end the shows with the best segments, but it doesn’t seem like they’re trying to get ratings with these shows.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Loved the show!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Why isn't there a rampage thread this week btw?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Why isn't there a rampage thread this week btw?


Cause I completely spaced and just assumed someone would make it then I put it up.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> Patience
> 
> Companies like AEW & WWE can’t afford to do patience, you must keep viewers on their toes, keep them watching, so they tune back in next week.
> 
> ...


And now all aew is is constantly forcing cm punk, Bryan and Cole down everyone's throats each week well talent that are very over worked their ass off for 2 years are nowhere to be found now. 

They didn't give a reason keep many new people and some of aew fans are constantly trying to justify and back it up.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Would be cool if Kingston wins.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So like I was saying from my previous post... "usually when AEW doesn't have a solid card there is at least something extra that delivers"... and we got it with the Punk/Kingston talk.

Max Casters "Father in law" line was so good. Bryan vs. Bowens was a good match. I loved the fire that Red Velvet brought in the match with Allie. Looking forward to Jade vs. Red Velvet.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Alright_Mate said:


> Patience
> 
> Bryan got chucked straight in with Omega, Punk got chucked straight in the Allin, once they were all over, AEW instantly cooled them off and gave viewers no reason to watch, hence why their ratings have gone downwards again.
> 
> Ever since Edge came out of retirement for example, he’s had big feud, after big feud. AEW need to do that with their top guys, so they can keep their fans on their toes and give them a reason to watch, yet they never do that often.


AEW fans have said that they wouldn't have wanted Punk or Danielson to just walk in and take the title. That's the WWE way of doing things. It's only the detractors that want them pushed to the top right away, neglecting everything that came before it, or had already been planned. Dynamite ratings have dropped the past four weeks, yes. Two weeks were Saturday nights and the past two Wednesday's, the show has been live on both coasts at 8PM E and 5PM P, skewing the audience numbers drastically. Rampage is a taped show 90% of the time, on a Friday night, at 10PM.

Edge has been back for what now, almost 2 years? He's had what, maybe 20 matches total? He's had three feuds, two and three times over. Orton, Reigns and Rollins. He came back for a shitload of money and only a handful of matches a year, so of course they're going to use him as they have been. Punk and Danielson are in it for the long haul with 3-year deals and thus far, have wrestled on most shows. Once they are in a stable program separate from each other, only then should they be pushed to the top.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bowens is really good in-ring, but miscast in the tag team with Caster. He doesn't seem natural on camera playing along with Caster. I think Bowens, who called himself the 5-tool Player on the indies, would have been much better served with the early/debut Montel Vonvavious Porter gimmick. 

Here's his Search for Spears entry from before he was signed -


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RiverFenix said:


> Bowens is really good in-ring, but miscast in the tag team with Caster. He doesn't seem natural on camera playing along with Caster. I think Bowens, who called himself the 5-tool Player on the indies, would have been much better served with the early/debut Montel Vonvavious Porter gimmick.
> 
> Here's his Search for Spears entry from before he was signed -


Nah, everyone loves The Acclaimed


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The_Great_One21 said:


> except he didn’t kill that did he? In fact he literally did the fucking opposite.
> 
> this segment is what people have wanted from day one and instead got the cm punk tribute happy clappy show. So no… this didn’t prove he hasn’t flopped.
> 
> it did the opposite and showed how fucking boring almost everything else has been since he got there


Yea, please continue (failing) to persuade us with that questionable narrative when CM Punk keeps proving that he's anything but a "flop."

He's been one of the most over acts on the show for the last 2 months, and now he already has one of the hottest builds to the ppv too


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan’s match was pretty good. Wouldn’t say great but I don’t know if Bryan can have a bad match right now. He’s definitely on a roll.

Punk/Eddie though made this Rampage. Amazing content, delivery, and as I mentioned in another thread it felt authentic. It’s almost everything I want to see out of a pro wrestling segment. Best promo segment of the year so far.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, please continue (failing) to persuade us with that questionable narrative when CM Punk keeps proving that he's anything but a "flop."
> 
> He's been one of the most over acts on the show for the last 2 months, and now he already has one of the hottest builds to the ppv too


One of the most over acts? Hahahahaha. He fucking should be. He was a megastar who just returned after 7 years.

As for “already has one of the hottest feuds” … we’re a week out from the PPV. What do you mean ‘already’ as if we’re still miles from the PPV. It’s a week to go.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Back to back Rampage's, back to back fantastic shows. If they keep this up it'll be the best wrestling show on TV.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Garty said:


> AEW fans have said that they wouldn't have wanted Punk or Danielson to just walk in and take the title. That's the WWE way of doing things. It's only the detractors that want them pushed to the top right away, neglecting everything that came before it, or had already been planned. Dynamite ratings have dropped the past four weeks, yes. Two weeks were Saturday nights and the past two Wednesday's, the show has been live on both coasts at 8PM E and 5PM P, skewing the audience numbers drastically. Rampage is a taped show 90% of the time, on a Friday night, at 10PM.
> 
> Edge has been back for what now, almost 2 years? He's had what, maybe 20 matches total? He's had three feuds, two and three times over. Orton, Reigns and Rollins. He came back for a shitload of money and only a handful of matches a year, so of course they're going to use him as they have been. Punk and Danielson are in it for the long haul with 3-year deals and thus far, have wrestled on most shows. Once they are in a stable program separate from each other, only then should they be pushed to the top.


And I didn’t expect them to.

Considering they are your two biggest signings in the company’s history, you fully expect AEW to do more with them, rather than chuck them in pointless random matches for a month or two. As I said, you have to keep viewers on their toes, make them want to watch the likes of Punk & Bryan week in week out, yet they failed to do that, hence why the ratings have gone back down.

Two top stars like that need to be given necessary feuds to keep people watching, not pointless match ups against the likes of Fish, Garcia, Sydal etc... it offers nothing.

Edge is a part timer, but the key thing is that WWE have put him in top level feuds.

AEW missed a trick by not starting this Punk/Kingston feud earlier, or at least teased it. Instead they wasted a month or so, with Punk coming out cutting the same type promos and having pointless match ups.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The_Great_One21 said:


> *One of the most over acts? Hahahahaha. He fucking should be.* He was a megastar who just returned after 7 years.
> 
> As for “already has one of the hottest feuds” … we’re a week out from the PPV. What do you mean ‘already’ as if we’re still miles from the PPV. It’s a week to go.


well that’s settled then? 🤣

and he probably meant “already” as in.. he’s not long returned and he’s “already” in a hot angle. Big flop, not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> And I didn’t expect them to.
> 
> Considering they are your two biggest signings in the company’s history, you fully expect AEW to do more with them, rather than chuck them in pointless random matches for a month or two. As I said, you have to keep viewers on their toes, make them want to watch the likes of Punk & Bryan week in week out, yet they failed to do that, hence why the ratings have gone back down.
> 
> ...



It was why the attitude Era was so hot. Endless great wrestlers where every match felt fun and they had amazing story telling. And guess what wheb he turns heel he's going to cut the same type of promos. It's going to be Cody 2.0

Though I actually think Cody heel might pull off and have a lot of story and dept, opposite of his constant push to make people like him. May or May not work!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cole sold the chairshot from Christian all match against Silver, added to the story great. So there's that for those who say Cole has no selling ability.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I love Eddie Kingston.

It sucks that it took this long for him to be exposed to a larger pro wrestling audience, but better late than never. The man's believable when he talks and there are few others in the business today that can be said for. 

So yeah, I love Eddie.


(The rest of the show was decent too. Danielson/Bowens was a good match. Red Velvet brought her intensity. John Silver fit in just fine in a main event. But Eddie, man, it's all about Eddie for me this time.)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rampage is so fucking fun.

Hour wrestling shows mostly are.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

The Punk and Kingston part was brilliant. Kingston is such a believable promo. In less than ten minutes they made me interested in a match I had zero interest in before.

Great stuff!!!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Late to the party, but that was a fun show. Goes to show mid carders, with a splash of Bryan and an insane promo can put on a great product.


----------

